
The iPhone is dead - chetanahuja
https://hackernoon.com/the-iphone-is-dead-766bc536caab
======
geophile
I also think that Apple design and quality has plummeted. However: Android is
a Google product. Google makes their money selling data on me. Apple makes
money on hardware. It's an easy choice.

~~~
zodPod
You really think Apple isn't selling your data?

[http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2017/11/02/apple_pla...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2017/11/02/apple_plans_to_share_some_iphone_x_face_id_data_uh_oh.html)

~~~
geophile
Well, not so far. Perhaps that will change.

------
kleer001
YMMV writ large.

I've got an iPhone 5, works just fine for what I need it to do, take pictures
and video, notes, basic smart phone stuff, be a phone.

I don't need any fancy bells and whistles. I've learned fancy bells and
whistles come with their own costs, like, they're annoying after a while. In
fact I've got a backup phone of the same model and I'm considering getting a
few more, just in case.

